# Fuente Digital de Alimentación 1,5 V a 15 V 5 a 6 Amperes -Temperatura



## zagoaristides (Jun 7, 2011)

El propósito de este post es mostrar y ayudar a quien necesite hacer una fuente para laboratorio, taller de electrónica o para usar como cargador de baterías (con voltage constante o  con corriente "semi constante" si se va verificando su carga).

Los materiales usados pueden ser encontrados con facilidad en la mayoría de las casas de electrónica. De no ser así brindaré al que lo requiera una solución diferente a la que utilicé que hice con los componentes que disponía.

Inputs de diseño:

1 - Integrados de facil adquisición
2 - Gabinete sencillo de adquirir o construir
3 - Voltaje y amperaje suficiente para la mayoría de los usos de laboratorio
4 - Amperaje suficiente para la carga en menos de un día de una batería de automóvil tipo (60 A - 70 A)
5 - Voltajes fijos más utilizados en electrónica (3,3 V | 5 V | 12 V)
6 - Control regulable de Corto Circuito para todas las salidas con indicador lumínico
7 - Control de temperatura para activar un cooler y un indicador lumínico

Sin más preludio vamos a los "bifes" (como decimos en mi país)

Partes fundamentales de la fuente (cada parte puede ser o no un PCB diferente)

1) Teniendo en cuenta el segundo item de diseño decidí utilizar un gabinete de fuente ATX de los más comunes que vienen en cualquier PC de escritorio.

De este gabinete solo utilizaremos: Carcasa, Cooler, Ficha de conexión hembra (y algunos cables aunque no son fundamentales)

En la foto se ve un gabinete del comentado:








Transformador - Llave de corte - Fusible

Los requisitos para el transformador es que quepa en el gabinete que van a utilizar, en mi caso dado el input de diseño de utilizar un gabinete, busqué uno que quepa en el mismo, el más grande que podía meter con las restricciones de los inputs 3 y 4 fue un transformador de 220/15 V y 120W (8 A).

La llave de corte puede ser cualquiera que soporte la corriente del primario del transformador, inclusive algunas fuentes traen una que sirve a la perfección.

Para que quede claro: Cualquier transformador de 2 arrollamientos simple transforma Voltaje y Corriente, la potencia es la misma en ambos lados (en la teoría, en la práctica tiene algunas pérdidas).

Si tengo un transformador de 8 A a la salida del secundario para saber la corriente en el primario utilizaré la formula de potencia P = V*I

Secundario 15 V / 8 A ==> P = 15 V * 8 A = 120 W (como ya señalé más arriba)
Primario I =  P / V = 120 V / 220 V = 0.55 A aprox. 

Entonces cualquier llave que soporte 1 A (para tener un márgen de seguridad) funcionará.

Para tener una idea, las llaves de luz domiciliaria soportan 10 A.

Fusible, seleccionaremos uno de 0,5 A ya que queremos cuidar nuestro transformador ante un fallo de algún tipo.


Circuitos:


A) Rectificador:

El rectificador que utilicé fue el KBPC 810 (Un integrado que posee los 4 diodos en un solo encapsulado) de 8 A.

Esto está en línea con la potencia del transformador, pueden usar diodos discretos también pero el PCB que posteo no les serviá y ocupan mayor espacio por lo que no los recomendaría si usan el gabinete que utilicé. 

Una ventaja extra de este rectificador es la posibilidad de acoplarle un disipador, cosa que recomiendo si la corriente supera el 60% de su capacidad. Luego veremos que la regulación de voltaje para esta fuente es óptima hasta los 5,5 A / 6 A ya que en alta potencia hay varios puntos a tener en cuenta y no por tener un transformador de 8 A, los tendremos disponibles a la salida.

La hoja de datos del rectificador: http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/wte/KBPC801.pdf

La configuración más que sencilla es la siguiente:






La salida auxiliar en a fin de dar potencia al circuito de fuentes permanentes que alimenta los circuitos vitales de control de Sobre Corriente y Corto Circuito y Temperatura de Disipador/Gabinete.



B) Regulador de Voltaje + Transistor de paso

Existen varias soluciones para hacer un regulador de voltaje variable de mediana / alta potencia, si estuvieron navegando por internet habrán visto al menos algunas de estas opciones:

LM317 o similar
LM338 o similar
LM317 + Transistor de paso
LM341 o similar con transistor de paso
y algunas otras.

De estas, la más económica/sencilla es la de LM317 - Transistor de paso (PNP) y por ello la utilicé, las otras son buenas o no de acuerdo al criterio personal y uso. 

La configuración diseñada es la siguiente:






En el conector POT-DIG irá conectada la salida de nuestro circuito de resistencia digital. Si no se desea puede reemplazarse por un potenciómetro de 5K que irá en el frente de nuestro gabinete.

La entrada para el Relay vendrá desde el circuito de Control de Sobre Corriente y Corto Circuito

Las hojas de datos de:

LM317: http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM117.pdf
TIP146: http://www.bourns.com/pdfs/tip145.pdf


C) Fuentes Permanentes (sin protección)

Este circuito es independiente de las salidas de voltaje Regulables y Fijas por lo que no llevan protección de corto circuito. 

En cambio son las que le dan energía a las placas de sensado de corriente, resistencia digital, voltímetro y amperímetro a fin de que la fuente siga operativa ante una sobre carga o corto circuito.

El circuito es el siguiente:





Las conexiones de salida podrán ser observadas en los circuitos D, E, F y G



D) Circuito de protección de Sobre Corriente y Corto Circuito (C.C.)

Este circuito traté de hacerlo lo más sencillo y entendible posible

Consta de 2 partes fundamentales:

    1 - Comparadores de voltaje en resistencias de sensado
    2 - Circuito de memoria para mantener la condición de Sobre Corriente o Corto Circuito

El primer bloque se cubre con un LM324, dado que tenemos 4 salidas para nuestra fuente (si se alguna salida fija no se coloca puede anularse el bloque que controla la misma borrando parte del circuito hasta el diodo de salida inclusive, claro está que no se puede quitar físicamente la parte del LM324 que la controlaba ;-) )

La corriente en la salida variable de potencia se sensa en la misma resistencia que utiliza el Circuito (H) Medidor de Corriente y se compara contra el potenciómetro que regularemos de acuerdo a la capacidad de nuestro transformador y puente rectificador menos un 20% como margen de seguridad. Es una pena no poder ocupar todo al 100% pero en la vida, sabemos, nada es gratis.

La segunda parte es un circuito muy ingenioso que en mis años de universidad utilicé con éxito sacado de un libro de electrónica de origen francés. Simplemente cuando se da la condición que el voltaje de entrada es mayor que el que se da por el divisor resistivo (100k - 100k) se da salida al OPA superior y este cargará a través de D4 y D5 el capacitor hasta aproximadamente 12V y no podrá descargarse (rápidamente) hasta que presionemos el RESET. Ingenioso no? Viva La France!

El circuito es el siguiente:





Como vemos la entrada de potencia viene desde el circuito de regulación permanente como mencionamos antes.

Las entradas para comparación de voltajes fijos vienen del Circuito de Fuentes Fijas (F)



E) Circuito de control de Temperatura

Este circuito es muy simple y muy útil a la vez

Consta de 2 partes:

   1 - Circuito de Potencia
   2 - Sensor (sonda)

La primera parte es un circuito sencillo en el cual se utiliza un regulador para dar el voltaje de operación al integrado de medición de temperatura TC624 de Microchip, el cual trabaja hasta los 4,5V. 
Utilicé un LM7833 en encapsulado SMD pero puede usarse en cualquier encapsulado o en su defecto un LM317 con las resistencias que correspondan para tener en su salida entre 2.7V y 4.5V (según hoja de datos del TC624)

Ejemplo: Vout = 1.25*(1 + R2/R1) + Iadj*R2 (fórmula de la hoja del LM317)

Si elejimos R2 = 22k y R1 = 12k, despreciando la segunda parte de la fórmula nos queda en 3,54V si no se consigue el LM7833 claro está.


La hoja de datos del TC624: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/21440C.pdf

A esto se le suma la resistencia que pide el sensor para calibrar cuando activar su salida, en mi caso utilicé una de 120K que nos da unos 35°C.

Y por último un transistor FET de canal N (ya que el TC624 solo entrega 300 uA como máximo) para activar la salida del COOLER que comenzará a enfriar nuestra fuente

2 - La sonda es el sensor de montaje superficial soldado en una plaquetita de 2 x 1,5 cm para que se puedan soldar bien los 4 cables desde el circuito de potencia y todo bien protegido por espárrago termocontraible. 

Podría usarse otro sensor como un LM35 pero dado que disponía del citado TC624 que además es más adecuado para esta aplicación la decisición era obvia.

Los circuitos son:











F) Fuentes Fijas

Utilizando los conocidos LM78xx y solamente agregando unas resistencias a la salida como se ve en el esquemático para tener una lectura representativa de la corriente que está entregando cada circuito. Estos voltajes van al Circuito de protección de Sobre Corriente y Corto Circuito (D)

El circuito es el siguiente:






Como se ve el voltaje de entrada de el conjunto viene a la salida del Relay de Protección por Sobre Corriente o Corto Circuito del esquemático del punto (B)


G) Medición de Voltaje

La medición de voltaje se hace mediante el circuito ICL7107 (puede utilizarse el 7106 cambiando el circuito según la hoja de datos y los BCD 7 Segmentos por LCD de 3 1/2 dígitos).

El circuito es el siguiente:






H) Medición de Corriente

Al igual que en la medición de voltaje del apartado anterior, la medición de corriente se hace mediante el circuito ICL7107 (puede  utilizarse el 7106 cambiando el circuito según la hoja de datos y los  BCD 7 Segmentos por LCD de 3 1/2 dígitos). El voltaje a medir se toma desde la resistencia colocada en el circuito LM317 y TIP146 del apartado (B) que también se utilizó para el sensado para Sobre Corriente y Corto Circuito del apartado (D)

El circuito es el siguiente:







Como se aprecia la referencia de voltaje negativa se hace de forma muy sencilla y económica brindando en las pruebas que realicé resultados muy satisfactorios.



I) Variador de voltaje Digital

Para lograr este cometido utilicé la resistencia digital de la empresa Dallas Maxim DS1869 que de forma simple (con 2 botones) logra subir y bajar la resistencia interna.
A esto hay que aplificarlo ya que dicha resistencia trabaja de 0 a 5 V y nuestra fuente va más allá de eso, de otro modo el LM317 nunca llegará al voltaje máximo. Las fórmulas y explicación más detallada están en el esquemático.

El circuito es el siguiente:








--------------------

Conclusión:

Utilizando componentes sencillos logré construir una fuente que tiene un desempeño muy aceptable, sirve para múltiples propósitos (ya la probé cargando una batería de 180 A/h y en 20 hs estuvo lista e hizo arrancar un camión pequeño). Ocupa un espacio reducido y tiene protecciones muy útiles. 

Espero puedan sacarle provecho.


Esquemáticos:

Los esquemáticos que tengo no son los posteados ya que tuve que ir haciendo arreglos por lo que la persona que los desee puede solicitármelos pero mi tiempo es muy acotado. Eso si, para el que me lo solicite trataré de ayudarlo en lo que pueda (son las 7.40 am y todavía no me he acostado para dejar listo este post ;-P). 

Subiré fotos que tengo de cuando iba construyéndola y del trabajo terminado apenas las baje de mi celular.

Muchas gracias por leer este post!!!


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola amigo , siempre he tenido ganas de fabricar una fuente con lcd que indique el voltaje , la carga y algun dato mas, asi para que quede tipo profecional, segire este post y te echare una mano.

un saludo.¡¡


----------



## zagoaristides (Jun 8, 2011)

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amigo , siempre he tenido ganas de fabricar una fuente con lcd que indique el voltaje , la carga y algun dato mas, asi para que quede tipo profecional, segire este post y te echare una mano.
> 
> un saludo.¡¡



Estimado amigo, para que tenga 2 LCD en lugar de 2x3 BCD/7 segmentos lo único que hay que hacer el cambiar los integrados ICL7107 por ICL7106 y diagramar el circuito. Si de verdad hace mucho que tienes esta intención puedo armar el circuito y probarlo en un protoboard para darte la solución definitiva en un esquemático, avísame y me pongo manos a la obra apenas disponga de un tiempito, tengo ambos componentes.

Un cálido abrazo.


----------



## matiasdanielruiz (Jun 8, 2011)

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amigo , siempre he tenido ganas de fabricar una fuente con lcd que indique el voltaje , la carga y algun dato mas, asi para que quede tipo profecional, segire este post y te echare una mano.
> 
> un saludo.¡¡




aca te dejo uno parecido al que especificas
Voltímetro, amperímetro y vatímetro con pic


----------



## zagoaristides (Jun 8, 2011)

matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> aca te dejo uno parecido al que especificas
> Voltímetro, amperímetro y vatímetro con pic



Matías te agradezco tu link, soy ing electrónico y creeme sabía de su existencia. El tema es que tengo amigos en muchos lugares que no saben de programación de PIC al nivel de poder debuggear un sistema algo complejo. 

Si te fijás en los inputs de diseño dse entiende que es SIN MICROCONTROLADOR, o sea con componentes "dicretos".

Un abrazo


----------



## zagoaristides (Jun 9, 2011)

Aquí les dejo el PCB de los puntos Rectificador (A) y (B) Regulador de Voltaje + Transistor de paso

(A)









PCB ARES: http://www.mediafire.com/file/8avu1ox91cjce4g/Rectificador%208A.DSN

(B)









PCB ARES: http://www.mediafire.com/file/9ypd7ggj69kwo84/Fuente con LM317 y TIP146.DSN


----------



## zagoaristides (Jun 12, 2011)

Otras fotos para completar:

 Otra de la disposición interna:
     Se aprecia el layout con la placa de regulación y el capacitor de  entrada (5500 uF 25 V) inclinado para que pueda caber debajo del  disipador. También el disipador de los reguladores de 3.3 (no incluido) 5  V y 12 V en el costado derecho. Por último en el costado iquierdo  superior se ve el puente rectificador con el disipador de aluminio sobre  el.







 Otras vistas aéreas del punto anterior:
    Se aprecia el espacio donde se coloca el transformador (220 / 15 120 W).











 Vista lateral con el montaje del disipador del TIP146:
     A su lado el capacitor de salida (10.000 uF 25 V) y el sensor de  conmutación por sobre temperatura. En la medición dió la conmutación en  40 ºC y se mantiene la temperatura en unos muy razonables 55 ºC a 60 ºC  con una media de 5 A de carga.







 El conexionado de todos los cables de salida. 






    En la semana voy a agregar 2 diodos de 10 o 15 A (son los que tengo  aunque con 7 u 8 A estaría bien) en la salida de potencia (Masa y  Variable) (para protección de entrada) (en lo posible diodos Schottkys o  Ultrafast ya que tienen menor caida - Dónde los conseguimos?: LAS  FUENTES CONMUTADAS TRAEN ESTOS en los disipadores que tienen adentro  Ejemplo: http://www.superpbenavides.com/catalogo/componentes%20activos/Diodos,SCR,Triacs/Diodos%20Schottky%20y%20Ultrafast.pdf ). 
    También un botón que me abra el cable de potencia en la salida de  voltaje variable (antes del diodo de salida que agregaré), de esta  manera puedo medir el voltaje al que se ha cargado hasta ese momento una  batería o simplemente utilizar los bornes de salida variable como  voltímetro APAGANDO PREVIAMENTE LA FUENTE (no hay riesgo en caso de que  no se la apague pero si el voltaje a medir es menor (caso casi siempre  cierto en la carga de una batería) la lectura del voltímetro será  errónea ya que el diodo de salida conducirá y estaremos midiendo el  voltaje que entrega nuestra fuente (sin tener en cuenta la caida del  diodo claro).


 Ahora otra de la parte trasera del frente con el lugar donde ubiqué la  placa medidora de corriente (me daba fiaca renegar rediseñando el  interior de mi gabinete aunque me quedaba lugar justo):






 El rollito bobinado lo hice para tener la opción de poner una  resistencia de 0,01 Ohm en lugar de la de 0,1 Ohm que puse, pero dado  que a 5.5 A (regulación máxima que puse) disipa P = I^2 x R = 5^2 x 0.1 =  25 x 0.1 = 2.5 W estoy sobrado con esa R de 5 W (pero si voy a ocupar  una similar cuando fabrique mi fuente de 35 A con el trafo de 220 / 24  1000 W que tengo guardadito y pueden ver en el video del final  muajajaja.... dijo Neurus (caricatura argentina de los 80 y 90).


 Ambas partes fundamentales ya con sus cables unidos (son varios no?)






 Los 2 laterales como quedaron finalmente para una mejor ventilación forzada.












 Acá una foto y VIDEO de su funcionamiento exigida al máximo con el  transformador de 40 A (solo para probar el circuito completo y no tener  dudas de su consistencia) cargando una batería de 12V 180 A.

 FOTO:






 VIDEO:





 
 Ahora si, otra vez son más de las 7 a.m., me merezco dormir...

 Arrivederci ragazzi!

A.E.E.Z.


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hola amigo! perdon por la tardanza en entrar , si tenia intencion de acer una con lcd solamente para dejarla mas 'moderna'' pero claro .. se ve que esta tampoco tiene desperdicio y ademas posiblemente sea mas ''duradera'' con el sistema analogico que con el sistema digital LCD, realmente soy estudiante pero llevo mucho tiempo en esto, estoy estudiando ingeneria tambien y claro hay que mirar el uso, su uso sera para el laboratorio, no se si sera mejor una como la que usted realizo aqui , con display normales y pasamos del paso .

Otra pregunta, usted coloco pulsadores para regular la tension dada, ahora mi pregunta es, en cada pulso cuanta tension subira ? (( ejemplo : 1 pulso = 1vcc ))

la fuente la veo muy buena, realmente voy a buscar piezas para empezar a realizarla.

Un saludo amigo , hasta pronto cuidese.



matiasdanielruiz dijo:


> aca te dejo uno parecido al que especificas
> Voltímetro, amperímetro y vatímetro con pic



hola amigo , segire esa pagina porque se ve interesante , aparte de indicarte V y A te indica varias T· y otras. sera un complemento ideal.

un saludo.


----------



## zagoaristides (Jun 22, 2011)

Fortivo dijo:


> Hola amigo! perdon por la tardanza en entrar , si tenia intencion de acer una con lcd solamente para dejarla mas 'moderna'' pero claro .. se ve que esta tampoco tiene desperdicio y ademas posiblemente sea mas ''duradera'' con el sistema analogico que con el sistema digital LCD, realmente soy estudiante pero llevo mucho tiempo en esto, estoy estudiando ingeneria tambien y claro hay que mirar el uso, su uso sera para el laboratorio, no se si sera mejor una como la que usted realizo aqui , con display normales y pasamos del paso .
> 
> Otra pregunta, usted coloco pulsadores para regular la tension dada, ahora mi pregunta es, en cada pulso cuanta tension subira ? (( ejemplo : 1 pulso = 1vcc ))
> 
> ...




Hola Fortivo, perdón por la tardanza en contestar pero no recibí el aviso de la rta. 

Te cuento, la cantidad que sube depende de los pasos de la resistencia digital y del voltage Máximo que vayas a regular. En este caso la Resistencia digital es de 64 pasos, el voltage máximo unos 15V o sea 15/64 = 0.23, si te fijas en el video es exactamente lo que sube en cada pulso unos 0,2V. Esta R digital trabaja hasta 5 o 6 V no recuerdo por lo que tuve que agregar una etapa intermedia de un Amplificador Diferencial (en lo posible rail to rail) (fíjate en la descripción del proyecto en el punto I - Variador de voltaje Digital y en su esquemático) con la ganancia necesaria para poder llegar a los 15V.

El tema LCD o BCD 7 Segmentos es indistinto, yo puse BCD porque era lo que tenía a mano, ahora compré unos cuantos LCD 3 1/2 y 4 1/2 dígitos para tener y poder usar los ICL7106 y 7116 que tengo por ahi en la nueva fuente de 35/40 A que tengo planeada pero será para dentro de algún tiempo. Voy a ir subiendo los PCB restantes en cualquier momento. 

P.D. Hoy terminé de ensamblar con el trafo que correspondía la fuente, después voy a subir fotos, lo único que cambió es el peso, pero eso todavía no se nota en las fotos, jajaja.


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 5, 2012)

porfavor contesta *zagoaristides*  hola.me interesa mucho tu fuente me puedes poner en un mensaje el adjunto de una imajen donde benga todo el circuito ,es decir una imajen donde venga todo el circuitto en conjunto para verlo con mejor detalle asi como una lista de material del mismo y un presupuesto para ver mas o menos cuanto te castaste ,a y otra cosa el sircuito que pusiste para subir y bajar el voltaje de manera dijital lo podrias suprimir y poner mejor un potenciometro con su resistencia para que el LM317 alcanse a hacer variable el voltaje ,a y otra cosa le podrias poner una aplicacion que me permita hacer variable el amperaje pues  tengo duda  porque en el video no se be vien como aces variable el voltaje solo observe 2 votones uno para aumentar y otro para bajar  pero no se si trabaja bien  si trabaja bien dejalos a y porfavor puedes agragar algo similar para hacer variable el amperaje a y el display lo puedo hacer con 3 indibiduales.saludos zagoaristides tomate tu tiempo  pue eres un hombre ocupado.


----------



## zagoaristides (Sep 6, 2012)

sebes852 dijo:


> porfavor contesta *zagoaristides*  hola.me interesa mucho tu fuente me puedes poner en un mensaje el adjunto de una imajen donde benga todo el circuito ,es decir una imajen donde venga todo el circuitto en conjunto para verlo con mejor detalle asi como una lista de material del mismo y un presupuesto para ver mas o menos cuanto te castaste ,a y otra cosa el sircuito que pusiste para subir y bajar el voltaje de manera dijital lo podrias suprimir y poner mejor un potenciometro con su resistencia para que el LM317 alcanse a hacer variable el voltaje ,a y otra cosa le podrias poner una aplicacion que me permita hacer variable el amperaje pues  tengo duda  porque en el video no se be vien como aces variable el voltaje solo observe 2 votones uno para aumentar y otro para bajar  pero no se si trabaja bien  si trabaja bien dejalos a y porfavor puedes agragar algo similar para hacer variable el amperaje a y el display lo puedo hacer con 3 indibiduales.saludos zagoaristides tomate tu tiempo  pue eres un hombre ocupado.



Hola, estoy de viaje de negocios. Tendré tiempo para ver lo tuyo despuès del 25 de Septiembre aprox. De todas formas lo que tu deseas es que rediseñe el circuito a tu medida y eso no está en el alcance de ningún post. Te pido que veas el esquemático, la etapa del potenciómetro digital + OPA se puede quitar directamente y colocar el potenciometro normal. Para agregar un variador de Corriente de nuevo se debe rediseñar el circuito, esta fuente no regula ambas cosas porque como dice en algún lugar (ya no recuerdo pero creo haber aclarado) intenta ser un punto de partida para quienes desean hacer una fuente digital con componentes discretos. Variar corriente y voltaje por separado implica otra etapa similar a la de variación de voltage. Puedes buscar dentro de un buen datasheet del LM317 o en este foro, la etapa se coloca prácicamente en serie. Si te tomas el trabajo de diseñarla (aunque sea en un papel si no tienes un soft puedo verla y darte una mano con eso) pero de nuevo y no lo tomes a mal pero tiempo no me sobra para hacer un circuito nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 7, 2012)

hola zagoaristides,disculpa la molestia pero,nose si recuerdas que mencionas en la parte de regulacion fija que estos no tienen proteccion contra corto ,y que dises que  que esto para que siga operando la fuente,entonces te refieres a que si hay un corto o sobre-carga el volmetro y ampermetro van a seguir funcionando y marcando voltaje que hay en las salidas o al aver un corto estos marcaran cero? . saludos


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 7, 2012)

hola,a otra duda que tengo es  en la parte de regulacion fija donde pones los reguladores 7805 y 7812 ,pue tengo entendido que si les  pones mas de 1A se queman,a y otra cosa porque el transformador deve ser de 8A  pues creo que con uno de 6 o 5A ,la fuente potra sumunistrar los 5A en la salida  a y si le pones  un transformador de 8A  el puente no trendria que ser de por lo menos 9A PARA QUE AGUANTE ,pus estas son mis dudas no las tomes a mal , pronto  te mandare el diagrama de como yo creo que deberia quedar  con las modificaciones que  te comente con anterioridad .saludos  zagoaristides


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 9, 2012)

hola zagoaristides , en seguida dejo el diagrama modificado
solo tengo estas dudas:
-de cuantos watt¨s debe ser R2 de la parte de regulacion mas transistor de paso
-valor de la resistencia dijital para hacer variable el amperja  pue yo dejo l diagrama como lo pusiste tu para hacer variable el voltaje asi que me podrias poner la modificacion para hacer variable el amperaje con el mismo circuito
-(Amp-Reg) cual es su funcion y su valor en la parte de proteccion contra corto
el sensor de temperatura se conecte a los disipadores o ¿donde?
-R4 corriente no la ¿se?.
 quiero que me digas si es correcto el diagrama que agregue para hacer variable el amperaje
saludos.


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 11, 2012)

hola zagoaristides , en seguida dejo el diagrama modificado
solo tengo estas dudas:
-de cuantos watt¨s debe ser R2 de la parte de regulacion mas transistor de paso
-valor de la resistencia dijital para hacer variable el amperja pue yo dejo l diagrama como lo pusiste tu para hacer variable el voltaje asi que me podrias poner la modificacion para hacer variable el amperaje con el mismo circuito
-(Amp-Reg) cual es su funcion y su valor en la parte de proteccion contra corto
el sensor de temperatura se conecte a los disipadores o ¿donde?
-R4 corriente no la ¿se?.
quiero que me digas si es correcto el diagrama que agregue para hacer variable el amperaje

-de que tamaño es la carcasa para la fuente
-para que sirven los reguladores fijos
-para que sirven las salidas:
12v-out
3.3v-out
5v-out
-como se va a alimentar el mideidor de voltaje y amperaje  en la patillas  que tienen  -5v
dejo un adjunto con las imajenes finales de la modificaciones ,a y agrego una imajen que encotre en internet que permite que el LM317T LEGAR a un voltaje minimo de 0V en lugar de 1.2v si llega a ser cierta esta aplicacion y si no es mucha molestia me gustaria que se lo agregaras,.
Te dejo  todos los diagramas  con las modificaciones que te  abia mencionado con anterioridad ,segun como yo creo que debe quedar , te las dejo para que corrijas  y las cheques.
saludos posdata:cuando termines de checar  mis circuitos  y corrijirlos me podrias mandar en un mesaje las imajenes  ya correjidas en un adjunto.saludos tomate tu tiempo alcabo no trigo prisa,pues entiendo que eres un hombre ocupado.saludos.



hola,a otra cosame gustaria que adaptaras la fuente para que de como maximo voltaje:30v. pues creo que esto se lograria cambiandola resistencia de 120 por una de 689 o algun valor cercano asi como un transformador de 30v y un regulador 7812 para el reley asi como   cambiar la resistencia del led indicador de encendido, de una de 1kΩ por una de 1650Ω,_(a y otra cosa quisiera saber si se puede eliminar la parte de regulacion fijos y dejar solo  la parte de memoria para corto circuito,pue segun entendi la parte de regulacion fija solo es para las salidas fijas *¿claro si se puede eliminar si no no hay problema?*  si se llega a poder ,la parte de memoria para corto circuito quedaria asi :  (imajen 78)_saludos


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 12, 2012)

cuando termines de checar los circuitos que modifique ,as los cambios nesesarios  y me podrias mandar en un mesaje las imajenes  de los circuitos ya correjidas.saludos


----------



## zagoaristides (Sep 13, 2012)

sebes852 dijo:


> hola zagoaristides , en seguida dejo el diagrama modificado
> solo tengo estas dudas:
> -de cuantos watt¨s debe ser R2 de la parte de regulacion mas transistor de paso
> -valor de la resistencia dijital para hacer variable el amperja  pue yo dejo l diagrama como lo pusiste tu para hacer variable el voltaje asi que me podrias poner la modificacion para hacer variable el amperaje con el mismo circuito
> ...



R2 depende de cuanta corriente quieres que maneje el LM317, en este caso para menos de 0,5 Amperes = i^2 * R = 0,45 W

Variar la corriente implica un agregado de otra etapa. En este momento no dispongo de tiempo para diseñarlo, pero en el foro hay muchos ejemplos. Sino en el datasheet del LM317 (uno que sea completito) hay un circuito de reg de corriente si mal no recuerdo.

El sensor de Temp lo coloqué tocando lo más posible el disipador del transistor de paso, luego con sus resistencias (en el datasheet del integrado está) puedes elegir a que temp actua, por mi parte está bien baja (no recuerdo pero cercano a 40 grados creo).

El circuito que colocaste no está bien, estuve viendo un poquito como debería hacerse y creo que lo más conveniente sería un circuito del tipo que aparece en el datasheet 5A Constant Voltage/Constant Current Regulator o sino en serie con el circ original calcular un MOSFET que haga de resistencia variable regulado en su gate por una resistencia digital.





sebes852 dijo:


> hola zagoaristides , en seguida dejo el diagrama modificado
> solo tengo estas dudas:
> -de cuantos watt¨s debe ser R2 de la parte de regulacion mas transistor de paso
> -valor de la resistencia dijital para hacer variable el amperja pue yo dejo l diagrama como lo pusiste tu para hacer variable el voltaje asi que me podrias poner la modificacion para hacer variable el amperaje con el mismo circuito
> ...



Para que quieres llegar a 0 V?  en mi vida de ingeniero no sé si he ocupado eso, y si lo necesitas una vez pones un par de resistencias a la salida y solucionado el tema. Una fuente debe ser ÚTIL no la con más versatilidad del mundo, sino te pasarás un año diseñándola y no la tendrás disponible. Las protecciones sobre corto circuito funcionan en TODAS las salidas (variables y fija). Las salidas fijas 12, 5 y 3,3 son las más útiles ya que hoy en día digamos el 98% de las aplicaciones trabajan con esos voltajes entonces enchufas allí y te despreocupas de quemar algo.

Por cierto a la salida positiva regulable le agregaría un diodo de potencia justo antes del conector de salida para evitar que si se deja enchufada la fuenta a algo como una batería comience a descargarla.

Abrazo





sebes852 dijo:


> hola,a otra duda que tengo es  en la parte de regulacion fija donde pones los reguladores 7805 y 7812 ,pue tengo entendido que si les  pones mas de 1A se queman,a y otra cosa porque el transformador deve ser de 8A  pues creo que con uno de 6 o 5A ,la fuente potra sumunistrar los 5A en la salida  a y si le pones  un transformador de 8A  el puente no trendria que ser de por lo menos 9A PARA QUE AGUANTE ,pus estas son mis dudas no las tomes a mal , pronto  te mandare el diagrama de como yo creo que deberia quedar  con las modificaciones que  te comente con anterioridad .saludos  zagoaristides



Nunca vas a tener una salida de 5 A con un trafo de 5 A, es una fuente análoga y tiene pérdidas por todos lados, el simple hecho de que caiga en el Colector - Emisor de un transistor ya te baja el voltaje, luego el puente de diodos otro tanto, así con 15 vas a tener 13,8 V máximo y además se usa un trafo de más amperaje porque sino vas a saturar su núcleo y tampoco vas a tener lo que deseas. Puedes probar con 6 o 7 amperes, pero si te fijas yo calibré mi CORTO CIRCUITO / SOBRECARGA en 5,5 Amperes, por lo que no me interesa de cuantos amperes es mi trafo, yo elijo hasta cuanto funciona.

Los 78xx se queman (o cortan si son buenos) dependiendo de su disipador, pero nunca vas a sacarles 1 A porque eso es con un disipador "infinito", por lo que un valor cercano a 0,8 con un disipador decente está bien. Estas salidas son para aplicaciones DIGITALES y no sé que vas a fabricar pero con ese amperaje alcanza para muchisimas cosas cuando un chip hoy en día consume mA, transistores igual, y como mucho un relay pequeño 150 mA. De nuevo, si se sobrecargan están PROTEGIDAS!

Salutti.


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 13, 2012)

hola ,zagoaristides creo que lo he logrado  aca dejo el diagrama ya modificado ,tomando en cuente lo que me dijiste , estas son mis dudas.saludos
-*ori* (resense )cual es su valor , este se encuentra en  la parte de regulacion mas transistor de paso
-como el voltaje maximo va ser 30v quisiera que adaptara la parte del ¿reley para que funcione bien PUESTO EL CALCULO LO ISISTE CON 15V?.
-(Amp-Reg) cual es su funcion y su valor en la parte de proteccion contra corto
-como se va a alimentar el mideidor de voltaje y amperaje en la patillas que tienen -5v
-de que tamaño debe ser la carcasa para la fuente
-cual es la funcion de RV1 de 5k,que aparece en el medidor de voltaje y amperaje
-quisiera que agregaras los leds de :
*6 - Control regulable de Corto Circuito para todas las salidas con indicador lumínico
7 - Control de temperatura para activar un cooler y un indicador lumínico
* pues  es que los omiti en los diagramas que modifique
-quisiera que cambiaras la parte de amplificacion de la resistencia dijital para que aga variable el amperaje *POT-DIG 2*(120kΩ)
quisier que checaras los diagramas que adjunte,y corrijas mis errores ,y cuando termines me podrias poner en un mensaje los diagramas ya correjidos.saludos


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 14, 2012)

hola,cual tipo de diodo debe ser el D5 en la imajen de regulacion mas transistor de paso (Sin título 1).saludos


----------



## zagoaristides (Sep 15, 2012)

sebes852 dijo:


> hola,cual tipo de diodo debe ser el D5 en la imajen de regulacion mas transistor de paso (Sin título 1).saludos



Si es el que va sobre el transistor de paso, con uno de 5 Amperes está bien.


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 17, 2012)

hola ,zagoaristides ,gracias por contestar mi duda sobre que diodo debo utilizar,y regresando al tema de la fuente ,me podrias contestar mis dudas expuestas en el mensaje #19 asi como  quisier que checaras los diagramas que adjunte,y corrijas mis errores ,y cuando termines me podrias poner en un mensaje los diagramas ya correjidos.saludos espero tu respuesta.
*En el adjunto dejo los diagramas modificados,para que los corrijas.*


----------



## sebes852 (Sep 21, 2012)

hola,aqui te dejo de nuevo los diagramas  de la fuente modificada,para que  cheques  los diagramas que adjunte,y corrijas mis errores ,y cuando termines me podrias poner en un mensaje los diagramas ya correjidos.saludos espero tu respuesta.
*En el adjunto dejo los diagramas modificados,para que los corrijas.*


----------



## sebes852 (Oct 2, 2012)

hola ,zagoaristides,quisiera ver si no es mucha molestia ,que si ya tienes las imajenes correjidas  de los diagramas que te adjunte con anterioridad (las adjunte en el mensaje 23)y quisiera ver si puedes contestar las dudas que menciono acontinuacion.
 -ori (resense )cual es su valor , este se encuentra en la parte de regulacion mas transistor de paso
-como el voltaje maximo va ser 30v quisiera que adaptara la parte del ¿reley para que funcione bien PUESTO EL CALCULO LO ISISTE CON 15V?.
-(Amp-Reg) cual es su funcion y su valor en la parte de proteccion contra corto
-como se va a alimentar el mideidor de voltaje y amperaje en la patillas que tienen -5v
-de que tamaño debe ser la carcasa para la fuente
-cual es la funcion de RV1 de 5k,que aparece en el medidor de voltaje y amperaje
-quisiera que agregaras los leds de :
6 - Control regulable de Corto Circuito para todas las salidas con indicador lumínico
7 - Control de temperatura para activar un cooler y un indicador lumínico
pues es que los omiti en los diagramas que modifique
-quisiera que cambiaras la parte de amplificacion de la resistencia dijital para que aga variable el amperaje POT-DIG 2(120kΩ)
quisier que checaras los diagramas que adjunte,y corrijas mis errores ,y cuando termines me podrias poner en un mensaje los diagramas ya correjidos.saludos


----------



## zagoaristides (Nov 12, 2015)

sebes852 dijo:


> hola ,zagoaristides,quisiera ver si no es mucha molestia ,que si ya tienes las imajenes correjidas  de los diagramas que te adjunte con anterioridad (las adjunte en el mensaje 23)y quisiera ver si puedes contestar las dudas que menciono acontinuacion.
> -ori (resense )cual es su valor , este se encuentra en la parte de regulacion mas transistor de paso
> -como el voltaje maximo va ser 30v quisiera que adaptara la parte del ¿reley para que funcione bien PUESTO EL CALCULO LO ISISTE CON 15V?.
> -(Amp-Reg) cual es su funcion y su valor en la parte de proteccion contra corto
> ...



Hola, no dice ORI dice 0R1 (cero R uno) o sea, 0,1 Ohm. Lo hacés con un alambre de cobre, buscá los valores de resistencia para el cobre, su diámetro tiene que ir de acuerdo con la corriente que vaya a entregar tu fuente. 4 a 5 amperes por mm2 es un valor usual para que no se caliente y cambie su conductividad (que es la inversa de la resistencia que nos interesa). Yo usé creo cobre de 1 mm2. R3 si cambiás de corriente vas a tener que repotenciarla si es mayor. 

Si vas a usar 30 V de salida al relay no le importa en su etapa de potencia, solo en la bobina tiene que tener 12 que viene de LM7812 y este admite algo más de 30 V para trabajar así que todo bien.

AMP-REG es un potenciómetro que se compara con la resistencia que hablamos al principio OR1, o sea al borne tierra de salida (neutro, negativo o como le quieras decir), simplemente eso, sirve para que vos regules a cuánta corriente querés que tu etapa de potencia corte comparando con la caida de voltaje que hay en esa OR1. Fijate que regula entre 0 y 0,1 V (divisor resistivo 120 k - Pote 1 K) o sea que cuando el voltaje en OR1 supere la entrada 2 del U1:A este invierte su salida y dipara la cadena de eventos que harán que salte el RELAY y quede cargado C1 hasta que accionando RESET se restablezca la condición de operación. La protección de los LM de salida fija está hecha al 75% de su capacidad así los protegemos (no olvidar poner disipador adecuado).

El case depende de lo que desees, yo soy muy hincha pelotas con los tamaños entonces ocupo mucho SMD y hago todo apretado lo más que puedo, pero, la verdad es que es solo un TOC jajaja. A esta fuente la hice con 1 carcasa y 1/2 de fuente de PC (de las comunes), pero usá lo que quieras, que tenga sus huecos para que todo "respire".

Con RV1 "tuneás" el circuito para que mida correctamente comparando con un multímetro (tester).

Para que querés leds separados, lo que te interesa es saber que tu fuente entró en corto, se apagarían todos juntos, no tiene sentido más que "circo". Sino tenés que hacer cortes separados para cada salida, lo que también me parece un gasto innecesario para la poca corriente que se trabaja.

El led de encendido del cooler lo puse en la fuente, es simple, lo activás en paralelo con el COOLER entre los bornes 1 y 2  de ese conector, no te olvides de poner su respectiva resistencia para el LED de 1k Ohm va bien.

Para variar amperaje es otra etapa del circuito, no es tan sencillo describirlo así nomás y te soy sincero hace rato que no toco nada de electrónica, ahora estoy en el mundo emprendedor, ayudando a jóvenes con StartUps.

Esos diagramas son míos, no vi ninguno tuyo, no sé si cambiaste algo. Eso lo hice hace más de 5 años así que no recuerdo ni sé en que PC de la fábrica están.

Por último como consejo, no trates de que sea perfecta, que funcione y no se rompa es lo fundamental en un laboratorio.


Abrazo grande y suerte.


----------



## Francirius (Nov 21, 2015)

Estimado zagoaristides, primero que todo gracias por el nivel de detalle y dedicación que le pusiste a la explicación de la fuente. Se ve muy buena, yo estoy armando una controlada por micro, y estoy topando en la medición de corriente, pero con tus esquemáticos me pude hacer una idea para seguir trabajando en lo mio.
Pero lo que encuentro mas admirable es la paciencia y el tiempo que le dedicas a contestar preguntas a personas que quieren que le hagas todo el trabajo por ellas y no se esfuerzan en investigar o estudiar lo que quieren hacer, y mas encima piden que les envies de vuelta los diagrama corregidos! 
Gracias, y se nota tu vocación por la electronica.
Saludos!


----------



## RAOH96 (Ago 30, 2016)

Hola Zagoaristides, soy nuevo en esto del diseño de fuentes, y este post tuyo me fue de mucha ayuda. Tengo que hacer una fuente variable y con tus datos podre hacerla, me podrías pasar los datos bibliográficos del libro de origen fránces donde sacaste el diseño del circuito de C.C. y sobre el software que utilizas para hacer los PCB´s de los circuitos. Gracias por el aporte


----------

